# Probleme mit Links

## madbutcher

Hallo erstmal,

bin gerade beim installieren von Gentoo und stecke noch in den Anfängen.

Mein Problem ist das ich mit Links nicht weiterkomme.

 *Quote:*   

> Wir gehen ab jetzt davon aus, dass Ihnen links zur Verfügung steht. 
> 
> Wechseln Sie nun in das Verzeichnis releases/x86/autobuilds/. Dort sollten Sie nun alle verfügbaren stage-Dateien für Ihre Rechnerarchitektur vorfinden (evtl. auch in weiteren Unterverzeichnissen, die nach der individuellen Subarchitektur benannt sind). Wählen Sie eine Datei aus und starten den Download mit der Taste D. Nach dem Download können Sie den Browser mit der taste Q schließen.
> 
> 

 

Bis auf nem blinkenden Cursor bekomme ich nichts zu sehen.

X versuche haben auch nichts gebracht (auch nicht Links2)

Nun meine Frage: Was tun???

Mfg Maddy

----------

## Finswimmer

wie hast du es denn aufgerufen?

Ich glaube es muss "links http://www.gentoo.org" sein.

Mit Alt kommst du, glaube ich, in ein Menü.

----------

## Necoro

Alternative: Die Gentoo-Stage vorher mit irgendeinem System runterladen und zB auf nem USB-Stick bereithalten.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Entweder Links so aufrufen wie beschrieben oder mit g drücken und dann die URL eintippen. Springen kann man mit der Tabulatortaste auf den Seiten durch die Links und mit ESC kommt man in ein Menü da ist auch nochmal alles erklärt. Sonst geht mit z eine Seite zurück. Mit q kann man Links verlassen.

----------

